# Starting a Clothing Line



## kanewe1 (Mar 1, 2014)

Alright I want to start my own clothing line, but I don't know what I'm supposed to do legal wise. I have made the designs I will have printed on the shirts and have a local print shop to do it for me. Also, I know where to buy the shirts for a decent price. 

Now my problem is the legal work behind this. What exactly do I need to do? I've been researching for days and this is what I've come up with.
*Register your business with your state
----Should I register as Sole Proprietorship? I am 17 and live in Pennsylvania. I read on the state website that there is no age requirement for one. I could be wrong since I have gathered so much information I'm losing my mind.

*Apply for a tax id number 

*Get a re-sellers license
What might I be missing? Any information would be help. (Please be as clear as possible for anything.. This research has been giving a headache)


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

You pretty much have it covered. If you are unsure of anything, contact a local accountant to help you set up the business.


----------



## sandmanbjj (Oct 26, 2011)

Best advise is talk to an accountant. The designing T shirts and even selling them are pretty straight forward. But dealing with the taxes is a daunting task. 
Do you plan on selling them at local markets and events? If so I suggest maybe doing it as a hobby initially to see if you sell what you plan on selling. It is a pain in the butt to get through all the paper work and fees of setting up a business... To find out, you already sold shirts to the 25 people that actually would buy them. 
I'm speaking from experience.


----------



## kanewe1 (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm planning on selling them online. I have a friend that will help me out, he has a twitter account with 100k followers who would most likely buy the shirts.


----------



## cornerkid (Jun 23, 2011)

interested to know how this is turning out for you.


----------



## Adrian123 (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm also curious...what happened man ?


----------



## kanewe1 (Mar 1, 2014)

Been putting this off since I didn't want to go through all that crap. Then I read that you can do it without doing all that if you're just starting off. Its probably illegal but I'm going to do it anyways. I'm talking to a local print shop tomorrow and I'm waiting for my hem tags to come in
I'm also ordering stickers.


----------



## drcigg (Feb 28, 2012)

kanewe1 said:


> Been putting this off since I didn't want to go through all that crap. Then I read that you can do it without doing all that if you're just starting off. Its probably illegal but I'm going to do it anyways. I'm talking to a local print shop tomorrow and I'm waiting for my hem tags to come in
> I'm also ordering stickers.


Did you pick up any business from some of the 100k twitter followers?


----------



## Hetzer (Oct 18, 2013)

I suggest you start selling the shirts to see if you get good feedback from the market before going through all the hard tasks of setting up a business. Many of our customers have been successful starting up their clothing line, so if you need help, just email me and I will ask them to see if they are willing to give you advice.


----------

